# RAM memory in BIOS



## Abfe (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello

When im trying to clock my RAM memory in BIOS its all gray. Any suggestions?
"BIOS-Version and -date. American Megatrends Inc. 3.24, 2005-08-11"
And installed RAM is only 512


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Listing the motherboard make and model and the memory make and type would help us in assisting you. Is this an OEM computer? (ie HP. Dell......ect)


----------



## Abfe (Jan 26, 2011)

Its an Compaq, how to check the model and the rest?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

OEM computers don't have the tools in the Bios to modify settings that overclock anything. That's why it's greyed out.

Your bios should have a page that will display the model, serial number and what Cpu and such is installed.


----------



## Abfe (Jan 26, 2011)

OK I solved that now 

But you or anyone got any suggestions on how I can improve this computer by clocking?

LONG TEXT INC:



CPU-Z TXT Report
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Binaries
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU-Z version 1.56

Processors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of processors 1
Number of threads 2

APICs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 0	
-- Core 0	
-- Thread 0	0
-- Core 1	
-- Thread 0	1

Processors Information
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 1 ID = 0
Number of cores 2 (max 2)
Number of threads	2 (max 2)
Name Intel Core 2 Duo E7400
Codename Wolfdale
Specification Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7400 @ 2.80GHz
Package (platform ID)	Socket 775 LGA (0x0)
CPUID 6.7.A
Extended CPUID 6.17
Core Stepping R0
Technology 45 nm
Core Speed 2792.8 MHz
Multiplier x FSB	10.5 x 266.0 MHz
Rated Bus speed 1063.9 MHz
Stock frequency 2800 MHz
Instructions sets	MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, EM64T
L1 Data cache 2 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L1 Instruction cache	2 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L2 cache 3072 KBytes, 12-way set associative, 64-byte line size
FID/VID Control yes
FID range 6.0x - 10.5x
Max VID 1.288 V

TDP Limit 65 Watts


Thread dumps
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Thread 0	
APIC ID 0
Topology Processor ID 0, Core ID 0, Thread ID 0
Type 01008001h
Max CPUID level 0000000Dh
Max CPUID ext. level	80000008h
Cache descriptor	Level 1, D, 32 KB, 1 thread(s)
Cache descriptor	Level 1, I, 32 KB, 1 thread(s)
Cache descriptor	Level 2, U, 3 MB, 2 thread(s)

CPUID 
0x00000000 0x0000000D	0x756E6547	0x6C65746E	0x49656E69
0x00000001 0x0001067A	0x00020800	0x0408E39D	0xBFEBFBFF
0x00000002 0x05B0B101	0x005657F0	0x00000000	0x2CB43048
0x00000003 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x00000004 0x04000121	0x01C0003F	0x0000003F	0x00000001
0x00000004 0x04000122	0x01C0003F	0x0000003F	0x00000001
0x00000004 0x04004143	0x02C0003F	0x00000FFF	0x00000001
0x00000005 0x00000040	0x00000040	0x00000003	0x00022220
0x00000006 0x00000001	0x00000002	0x00000003	0x00000000
0x00000007 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x00000008 0x00000400	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x00000009 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x0000000A 0x07280202	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000503
0x0000000C 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x0000000D 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000000 0x80000008	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000001 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000001	0x20100800
0x80000002 0x65746E49	0x2952286C	0x726F4320	0x4D542865
0x80000003 0x44203229	0x43206F75	0x20205550	0x45202020
0x80000004 0x30303437	0x20402020	0x30382E32	0x007A4847
0x80000005 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000006 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x0C006040	0x00000000
0x80000007 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000008 0x00003024	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000

MSR 0x0000001B 0x00000000	0xFEE00900
MSR 0x00000017 0x04000000	0xA984CA25
MSR 0x000000CD 0x00000000	0x80000800
MSR 0x0000003F 0x00000000	0x00000000
MSR 0x000000CE 0x00164A25	0x46460712
MSR 0x000001A0 0x00000040	0x6A950481
MSR 0x000000EE 0x00000000	0x86790300
MSR 0x0000011E 0x00000000	0xBE702119
MSR 0x0000019C 0x00000000	0x883F0000
MSR 0x00000198 0x06164A25	0x06004A25
MSR 0x00000199 0x00000000	0x00004A25

CPU Thread 1	
APIC ID 1
Topology Processor ID 0, Core ID 1, Thread ID 0
Type 01008001h
Max CPUID level 0000000Dh
Max CPUID ext. level	80000008h
Cache descriptor	Level 1, D, 32 KB, 1 thread(s)
Cache descriptor	Level 1, I, 32 KB, 1 thread(s)
Cache descriptor	Level 2, U, 3 MB, 2 thread(s)

CPUID 
0x00000000 0x0000000D	0x756E6547	0x6C65746E	0x49656E69
0x00000001 0x0001067A	0x01020800	0x0408E39D	0xBFEBFBFF
0x00000002 0x05B0B101	0x005657F0	0x00000000	0x2CB43048
0x00000003 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x00000004 0x04000121	0x01C0003F	0x0000003F	0x00000001
0x00000004 0x04000122	0x01C0003F	0x0000003F	0x00000001
0x00000004 0x04004143	0x02C0003F	0x00000FFF	0x00000001
0x00000005 0x00000040	0x00000040	0x00000003	0x00022220
0x00000006 0x00000001	0x00000002	0x00000003	0x00000000
0x00000007 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x00000008 0x00000400	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x00000009 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x0000000A 0x07280202	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000503
0x0000000C 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x0000000D 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000000 0x80000008	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000001 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000001	0x20100800
0x80000002 0x65746E49	0x2952286C	0x726F4320	0x4D542865
0x80000003 0x44203229	0x43206F75	0x20205550	0x45202020
0x80000004 0x30303437	0x20402020	0x30382E32	0x007A4847
0x80000005 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000006 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x0C006040	0x00000000
0x80000007 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000008 0x00003024	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000

MSR 0x0000001B 0x00000000	0xFEE00800
MSR 0x00000017 0x04000000	0xA984CA25
MSR 0x000000CD 0x00000000	0x80000800
MSR 0x0000003F 0x00000000	0x00000000
MSR 0x000000CE 0x00164A25	0x46460712
MSR 0x000001A0 0x00000040	0x6A950481
MSR 0x000000EE 0x00000000	0x86790300
MSR 0x0000011E 0x00000000	0xBE702119
MSR 0x0000019C 0x00000000	0x883F0000
MSR 0x00000198 0x06164A25	0x06004A25
MSR 0x00000199 0x00000000	0x00004A25



Chipset
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Northbridge Intel P45/P43/G45/G43 rev. A3
Southbridge Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) rev. 00
Graphic Interface PCI-Express
PCI-E Link Width x16
PCI-E Max Link Width x16
Memory Type DDR2
Memory Size 4096 MBytes
Channels Dual, (Symmetric)
Memory Frequency 399.0 MHz (2:3)
CAS# latency (CL) 5.0
RAS# to CAS# delay (tRCD)	5
RAS# Precharge (tRP) 5
Cycle Time (tRAS) 18
Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC)	52
Command Rate (CR) 2T
MCHBAR I/O Base address 0x0FED14000
MCHBAR I/O Size 4096
MCHBAR registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
10	00 00 00 80 00 00 01 02 F7 37 64 DF 00 00 00 00 
20	01 30 03 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 5A 4A 04 00 
30	86 5A 1F 00 10 28 90 01 00 00 00 F7 10 44 01 65 
40	0A 80 03 0F 00 C0 6B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50	01 00 80 00 02 01 8F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	55 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 40 12 00 00 D8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 D8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 D8 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
100	00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 08 00 08 00 00 00 00 
110	45 2C 00 00 00 9A 01 AA 48 10 7E 81 00 08 7D 00 
120	5F 7F 8D 50 07 E0 3B 40 05 1F 80 00 10 54 00 5E 
130	A2 FF A9 9F 00 3C A6 29 1E CF 61 40 9F CF 71 40 
140	8B 52 2A 01 CB 62 32 01 5D D7 62 01 DF E7 7A 01 
150	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 44 41 14 06 
160	99 09 00 00 1F 19 20 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
170	00 00 00 00 FF 73 00 00 35 01 00 00 00 FF FF FF 
180	04 0D C8 00 FF FF FF FF 1B BF 0F 0F 00 00 00 00 
190	00 00 01 0F 33 00 00 00 AA AA AA 22 19 32 00 00 
1A0	03 18 55 00 40 00 00 00 F1 00 00 00 DF 30 49 64 
1B0	00 03 00 00 C0 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 04 06 08 
1C0	20 01 00 00 00 80 00 00 0C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
1D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
1E0	01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
1F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
200	10 00 20 00 20 00 20 00 86 86 00 00 00 00 00 00 
210	3F 00 7F FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
220	17 11 00 58 01 02 22 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
230	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 00 00 89 7B 00 00 
240	02 11 00 01 10 23 05 00 33 68 C5 0E 00 11 3F 00 
250	95 03 34 AC 06 04 78 54 46 B5 0A 34 0C 12 A5 15 
260	C9 3C 37 0B 78 00 0B 13 4A 30 CC CF 33 5F 25 03 
270	00 0E 55 01 01 86 08 00 81 18 14 88 41 00 04 48 
280	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 04 08 10 20 40 FF 
290	1C 09 F2 04 00 00 00 00 11 00 00 00 6B 06 00 00 
2A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
2B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 18 06 00 70 70 70 00 
2C0	F0 C5 0C 48 7C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
2D0	00 31 28 FF 00 36 45 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
2E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
2F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
300	08 0A 0B 0C 01 02 04 06 00 00 00 00 05 14 04 97 
310	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 A0 0A 00 
320	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 04 04 04 05 05 
330	05 06 07 08 09 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 04 04 04 04 05 06 
340	07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 10 04 04 04 04 05 05 
350	05 06 07 08 09 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 04 04 04 04 05 06 
360	07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 
370	00 00 00 00 00 A0 00 00 AA AA 00 00 00 00 00 00 
380	00 00 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 03 03 03 04 04 05 05 
390	06 06 02 02 02 02 02 02 03 03 03 04 04 04 05 05 
3A0	00 00 01 A0 00 00 77 77 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
3B0	02 02 02 02 02 02 02 03 03 03 04 04 05 05 06 06 
3C0	02 02 02 02 02 02 03 03 03 04 04 04 05 05 00 00 
3D0	01 A0 00 00 77 77 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 
3E0	02 02 02 02 02 03 03 03 04 04 05 05 06 06 02 02 
3F0	02 02 02 02 03 03 03 04 04 04 05 05 00 00 00 A0 
400	00 00 77 77 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 03 03 04 
410	04 04 04 05 05 06 07 07 08 08 09 09 02 02 03 03 
420	03 03 04 05 05 06 07 07 08 08 00 00 00 A0 00 00 
430 77 77 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 03 03 04 04 04 
440	04 05 05 06 07 07 08 08 09 09 02 02 03 03 03 03 
450	04 05 05 06 07 07 08 08 00 00 12 00 00 00 12 00 
460	00 00 12 00 00 00 12 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
470	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
480	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
490	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
4A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
4B0	00 00 FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
4C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
4D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
4E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
4F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
500	61 61 61 61 42 42 42 42 72 72 72 72 22 22 22 22 
510	6D 6D 6D 6D 3D 3D 3D 3D 5C 5C 5C 5C 3B 3B 3B 3B 
520	68 68 68 68 49 49 49 49 69 69 69 69 29 29 29 29 
530	66 66 66 66 36 36 36 36 55 55 55 55 34 34 34 34 
540	66 77 49 00 55 77 DB 00 55 77 00 00 55 77 6D 00 
550	55 77 B6 00 55 77 49 00 66 77 DB 00 55 77 6D 00 
560	71 80 00 00 77 00 00 00 76 00 00 00 70 00 00 00 
570	73 00 00 00 73 00 00 00 75 00 00 00 73 00 00 00 
580	43 12 12 00 32 32 32 32 00 00 00 00 96 AA 00 00 
590	55 55 38 1E 68 00 00 80 00 33 00 00 CC CC F1 00 
5A0	D0 4C 01 38 0F FE 01 00 0F FE 01 00 0F FE 01 00 
5B0	0F FE 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
5C0	00 00 00 00 07 18 00 00 00 55 55 55 00 55 55 55 
5D0	00 55 55 55 00 55 55 55 0F 72 00 00 80 3F 00 00 
5E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
5F0	FC 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 11 00 00 
600	10 00 20 00 20 00 20 00 86 86 00 00 00 00 00 00 
610	32 32 64 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
620	17 11 00 58 01 02 22 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 
630	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 00 00 89 7B 00 00 
640	02 11 00 01 10 23 25 00 33 68 C5 0E 00 11 3F 00 
650	95 03 34 AC 06 04 78 54 46 B5 0A 34 0C 12 A5 15 
660	C9 3C 37 0B 78 00 0B 13 4A 30 CC CF 33 5F 25 03 
670	00 0E 55 01 01 86 08 00 81 18 14 88 41 00 04 48 
680	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 04 08 10 20 40 FF 
690	1C 09 F2 04 00 00 00 00 11 00 00 00 6B 06 00 00 
6A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
6B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 18 06 00 70 70 70 01 
6C0	A0 34 20 80 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
6D0	00 00 1D 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 01 08 
6E0	00 00 00 00 00 04 01 08 00 00 00 00 02 01 00 04 
6F0	00 00 00 00 02 01 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
700	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 01 04 
710	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 A0 0A 00 
720	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 04 04 04 05 05 
730	05 06 07 08 09 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 04 04 04 04 05 06 
740	07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 10 04 04 04 04 05 05 
750	05 06 07 08 09 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 04 04 04 04 05 06 
760	07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 
770	00 00 00 00 00 A0 00 00 AA AA 00 00 00 00 00 00 
780	00 00 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 03 03 03 04 04 05 05 
790	06 06 02 02 02 02 02 02 03 03 03 04 04 04 05 05 
7A0	00 00 01 A0 00 00 77 77 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
7B0	02 02 02 02 02 02 02 03 03 03 04 04 05 05 06 06 
7C0	02 02 02 02 02 02 03 03 03 04 04 04 05 05 00 00 
7D0	01 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 
7E0	02 02 02 02 02 03 03 03 04 04 05 05 06 06 02 02 
7F0	02 02 02 02 03 03 03 04 04 04 05 05 00 00 00 A0 
800	00 00 77 77 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 03 03 04 
810	04 04 04 05 05 06 07 07 08 08 09 09 02 02 03 03 
820	03 03 04 05 05 06 07 07 08 08 00 00 00 A0 00 00 
830	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 03 03 04 04 04 
840	04 05 05 06 07 07 08 08 09 09 02 02 03 03 03 03 
850	04 05 05 06 07 07 08 08 00 00 12 00 00 00 12 00 
860	00 00 12 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
870	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
880	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
890	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
8A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
8B0	00 00 FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
8C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
8D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
8E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
8F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
900	61 61 61 61 42 42 42 42 72 72 72 72 22 22 22 22 
910	6D 6D 6D 6D 3D 3D 3D 3D 5C 5C 5C 5C 3B 3B 3B 3B 
920	68 68 68 68 49 49 49 49 69 69 69 69 29 29 29 29 
930	66 66 66 66 36 36 36 36 55 55 55 55 34 34 34 34 
940	66 77 DB 00 55 77 DB 00 44 77 6D 00 55 77 24 00 
950	66 77 00 00 55 77 24 00 66 77 24 00 66 77 00 00 
960	76 00 00 00 74 00 00 00 73 00 00 00 76 80 00 00 
970	77 00 00 00 75 00 00 00 71 00 00 00 71 00 00 00 
980	43 12 12 00 32 32 32 32 00 00 00 00 AA FA 00 00 
990	55 55 18 1E 68 00 00 80 00 33 00 00 CC CC F1 00 
9A0	D0 4C 01 38 0F FE 01 00 0F FE 01 00 0F FE 01 00 
9B0	0F FE 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
9C0	00 00 00 00 07 18 00 00 00 55 55 55 00 55 55 55 
9D0	00 55 55 55 00 55 55 55 0F 72 00 00 00 3F 00 00 
9E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
9F0	FC 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 11 00 00 
A00	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A10	00 00 00 04 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 
A30	18 06 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A50	00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 90 01 00 00 
A60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
AA0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
AB0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
AC0	00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
AD0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
AE0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
AF0	33 00 00 00 2E 00 00 00 1C 00 00 00 67 00 00 00 
B00	00 00 00 00 00 00 89 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 89 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 81 00 00 00 00 00 
B40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B50	08 00 08 00 08 00 08 00 08 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 
B60	10 00 00 00 00 00 22 00 00 00 00 44 44 00 00 00 
B70	00 00 00 00 41 00 00 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B80	00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0C 0E 11 14 17 
B90	1A 1E 22 26 2A 2E 32 36 3A 3C 3D 3E 3F 3F 3F 3F 
BA0	00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0C 0E 10 12 14 
BB0	17 19 1B 1E 21 24 27 2A 2D 30 33 36 3A 3C 3E 3F 
BC0	33 3B 33 3B 33 3B 33 33 3B 33 3B 00 00 00 00 00 
BD0	0A 0C 0A 0B 2B 2D 00 00 0A 0C 0A 0C 0A 0C 0A 0C 
BE0	1C 26 56 BF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
BF0	00 00 00 00 FF FF 0B 85 0B 0B 0B 0B 0B 0B 0B 0B 
C00	30 20 01 00 07 07 07 07 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 
C20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C30	05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 C1 00 00 
C40	00 80 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C50	03 03 03 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C80	01 01 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
CA0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
CB0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
CC0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
CD0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 00 
CE0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
CF0	00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D00	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
DA0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
DB0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
DC0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
DD0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
DE0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
DF0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E00	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 C4 01 00 03 
E10	00 32 22 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 6D A9 01 
E30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E60	F0 0F 00 00 00 F0 00 00 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E70	00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 20 F0 00 01 00 00 00 00 
E80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
EA0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
EB0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
EC0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
ED0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
EE0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 41 09 00 00 00 00 
EF0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F00	3C 3B 3A 39 40 3F 3E 3D 3C 3B 3A 39 40 3F 3E 3D 
F10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F20	FF FF FF 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 E0 FF F0 FF 00 FF C0 FF 
F50	00 F0 00 FC 00 80 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 FF FF 
F70	FF FF FF 0F FF 7F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
FA0	02 00 00 00 C2 00 11 21 00 D4 30 00 00 00 10 40 
FB0	25 D0 00 10 42 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 0F F0 00 00 
FC0	80 40 13 80 44 22 E2 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
FD0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
FE0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
FF0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 E0 2F 00 00 00 00 

Memory SPD
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

DIMM # 1
SMBus address 0x50
Memory type DDR2
Module format Regular UDIMM
Manufacturer (ID)	Corsair (7F7F9E0000000000)
Size 2048 MBytes
Max bandwidth PC2-6400 (400 MHz)
Part number CM2X2048-6400C5 
Number of banks 2
Data width 64 bits
Correction None
Nominal Voltage 1.80 Volts
EPP no
XMP no
JEDEC timings table CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC @ frequency
JEDEC #1 4.0-4-4-13-15 @ 270 MHz
JEDEC #2 5.0-5-5-18-22 @ 400 MHz

DIMM # 2
SMBus address 0x52
Memory type DDR2
Module format Regular UDIMM
Manufacturer (ID)	Corsair (7F7F9E0000000000)
Size 2048 MBytes
Max bandwidth PC2-6400 (400 MHz)
Part number CM2X2048-6400C5 
Number of banks 2
Data width 64 bits
Correction None
Nominal Voltage 1.80 Volts
EPP no
XMP no
JEDEC timings table CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC @ frequency
JEDEC #1 4.0-4-4-13-15 @ 270 MHz
JEDEC #2 5.0-5-5-18-22 @ 400 MHz

DIMM # 1
SPD registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	80 08 08 0E 0A 61 40 00 05 25 40 00 82 08 00 00 
10	0C 08 30 03 02 00 03 37 50 00 00 32 1E 32 2D 01 
20	18 25 05 13 3C 1E 1E 00 06 37 7F 80 14 1E 00 00 
30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 0D 
40	7F 7F 9E 00 00 00 00 00 01 43 4D 32 58 32 30 34 
50	38 2D 36 34 30 30 43 35 20 20 20 20 20 00 00 00 
60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

DIMM # 2
SPD registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	80 08 08 0E 0A 61 40 00 05 25 40 00 82 08 00 00 
10	0C 08 30 03 02 00 03 37 50 00 00 32 1E 32 2D 01 
20	18 25 05 13 3C 1E 1E 00 06 37 7F 80 14 1E 00 00 
30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 0D 
40	7F 7F 9E 00 00 00 00 00 01 43 4D 32 58 32 30 34 
50	38 2D 36 34 30 30 43 35 20 20 20 20 20 00 00 00 
60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


Monitoring
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mainboard Model P5QL PRO (0x00000233 - 0x00B79542)

LPCIO
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

LPCIO Vendor Winbond
LPCIO Model W83667HG
LPCIO Vendor ID 0x5CA3
LPCIO Chip ID 0xA5
LPCIO Revision ID	0x13
Config Mode I/O address	0x2E
Config Mode LDN 0xB
Config Mode registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 0B FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
10	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
20	A5 13 FF 00 44 00 00 FE 30 00 00 7F E2 00 00 40 
30	01 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
40	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
50	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
60	02 90 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
70	00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Register space LPC, base address = 0x0290


Hardware Monitors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hardware monitor	Winbond W83627DHG
Voltage 0	1.26 Volts [0x9D] (CPU VCORE)
Voltage 1	1.71 Volts [0xD6] (VIN1)
Voltage 2	3.36 Volts [0xD2] (+3.3V)
Voltage 3	4.99 Volts [0xD0] (+5V)
Voltage 4	11.60 Volts [0xD0] (+12V)
Voltage 6	1.30 Volts [0xA2] (VIN6)
Temperature 0	32°C (89°F) [0x20] (SYSTIN)
Temperature 1	38°C (99°F) [0x4B] (CPUTIN)
Temperature 2	22°C (71°F) [0x2C] (AUXTIN)
Fan 1 1480 RPM [0x39] (CPUFANIN0)
Hardware registers	
Register space LPC, base address = 0x0290
bank 0	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	04 FF 04 9A 00 00 1A 20 01 9B 01 01 3C 3C 04 04 
10	04 FF 30 00 00 01 01 3C 43 17 00 00 29 FF FF DA 
20	8E D6 D2 D0 D0 FF A2 20 FF 39 FF DA 00 86 11 34 
30	1F A5 62 AB 28 66 25 0C A3 32 21 1E 89 B2 CA FF 
40	03 CE 00 FF FF 00 3F 35 2D 21 20 C0 10 95 00 A3 
50	FF FF 00 FF FF FF 00 80 C1 6F FF FF 19 E4 04 05 
60	04 9A 50 00 01 01 3C FF 0A FF 01 FF FF FF FF 14 
70	32 32 32 32 32 37 FF FF FF FF FF 4B 22 00 20 FF 
80	04 FF 04 9A 00 00 1A 20 01 9B 01 01 3C 3C 04 04 
90	04 FF 30 00 00 01 01 3C 43 17 00 00 29 FF FF DA 
A0	8E D6 D2 D0 D0 FF A2 20 FF 39 FF DA 00 86 11 34 
B0	1F A5 62 AB 28 66 25 0C A3 32 21 1E 89 B2 CA FF 
C0	03 00 00 FF FF 00 3F 35 2D 21 20 C0 10 95 00 A3 
D0	FF FF 00 FF FF FF 00 80 C1 6F FF FF 19 E4 04 05 
E0	04 9A 50 00 01 01 3C FF 0A FF 01 FF FF FF FF 14 
F0	32 32 32 32 32 37 FF FF FF FF FF 4B 22 00 20 FF 
bank 1	
50	25 00 00 4B 00 50 00 FE FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
bank 2	
50	16 00 00 4B 00 50 1F 40 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
bank 3	
50	06 04 01 02 01 03 05 01 04 00 00 C0 27 08 00 00 
bank 4	
50	3B 13 FF 00 FA FB 00 04 4D 4E 1D BB 09 5F 20 7F 

Hardware monitor	Analog Device ASP0800
Current 0	5.27 Amps [0x2A2] (CPU)
Power 0 8.55 W [0x223] (CPU)
Register space SMBus, base address = 0x0400
SMBus request channel 0x0, address 0x20

00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	ER 80 17 7F ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER 
10	00 ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER B0 ER ER ER ER ER ER 
20	20 00 ER ER ER 20 B2 ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER 
30	ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER 74 03 ER ER ER ER ER ER 
40	ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER 64 ER ER ER ER ER 
50	ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER 
60	ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER 2C ER ER ER ER ER 
70	ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER 02 08 00 00 ER ER 80 ER 
80	00 ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER 36 CA ER ER ER 
90	ER ER ER ER ER ER EC ER ER 41 98 01 ER ER ER ER 
A0	ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER 
B0	ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER 
C0	ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER ER 
D0	00 03 72 72 03 02 01 8A 57 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 
E0	00 00 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 ER 07 ER 00 FF 
F0	FF 0A ER ER ER 02 02 ER ER 00 00 50 0F ER ER ER 

Hardware monitor	ATI I/O
Temperature 0	48°C (118°F) [0x30] (TMPIN0)

Hardware monitor	AMD ADL
Voltage 0	1.04 Volts [0x414] (VIN0)
Temperature 0	48°C (118°F) [0x30] (TMPIN0)


PCI Devices
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Description Host Bridge
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 0 (0x00), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x2E20
Revision ID 0x03
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x00
BaseClass 0x06
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Subvendor ID 0x1043
Subsystem ID 0x82D3
Int. Line 0x00
Int. Pin 0x00
PCI capability
Caps class Vendor Dependant
Caps offset 0xE0
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	86 80 20 2E 06 00 90 20 03 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 D3 82 
30	00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40	01 90 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 01 40 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 
50	00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	01 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 01 80 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	10 11 11 01 00 33 33 00 40 00 4B 00 00 1A 38 00 
A0	40 00 00 13 00 00 00 D0 00 00 00 D0 00 00 00 D0 
B0	00 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 03 03 00 00 60 66 66 13 00 00 00 4B 
E0	09 00 0C 91 20 45 B7 8C D2 CD 3F 82 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 A6 0F 04 00 00 00 00 00 

Description PCI to PCI Bridge
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 1 (0x01), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x2E21
Revision ID 0x03
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x04
BaseClass 0x06
Cache Line 0x08
Latency 0x00
Header 0x01
PCI header
Primary bus 0x00
Secondary bus 0x01
Int. Line 0x10
Int. Pin 0x01
PCI capability
Caps class Subsystem Vendor
Caps offset 0x88
SubVendor ID 0x1043
SubSystem ID 0x82D3
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0x80
Caps version 1.2
PCI capability
Caps class Message Signalled Interrupts
Caps offset 0x90
PCI capability
Caps class PCI Express
Caps offset 0xA0
Device type Root Port of PCI-E Root Complex
Port 2
Version 2.0
Physical slot #0
Presence detect yes
Link width 16x (max 16x)
Extended capabilities
Caps class Virtual Channel
Caps offset 0x100
Caps class Root Complex Link Declaration
Caps offset 0x140
Link Entries # 1
Port Number 2
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	86 80 21 2E 07 01 10 00 03 00 04 06 08 00 01 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 C0 C0 00 20 
20	90 FE 90 FE 01 D0 F1 DF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
30	00 00 00 00 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 1A 00 
40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 
80	01 90 03 C8 08 00 00 00 0D 80 00 00 43 10 D3 82 
90	05 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	10 00 42 01 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 25 21 02 
B0	40 00 02 D1 80 25 00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 01 00 03 41 3F 80 90 0F 04 00 00 F0 00 F0 
100	02 00 01 14 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
110	01 00 00 00 01 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
120	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
130	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description USB Controller (UHCI)
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 26 (0x1A), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x3A37
Revision ID 0x00
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x03
BaseClass 0x0C
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Address 4 (port)	0x0000B800
Subvendor ID 0x1043
Subsystem ID 0x82D4
Int. Line 0x10
Int. Pin 0x01
PCI capability
Caps class Vendor Dependant
Caps offset 0x50
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	86 80 37 3A 05 00 90 02 00 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	01 B8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 D4 82 
30	00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50	09 00 06 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description USB Controller (UHCI)
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 26 (0x1A), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x3A38
Revision ID 0x00
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x03
BaseClass 0x0C
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 4 (port)	0x0000B880
Subvendor ID 0x1043
Subsystem ID 0x82D4
Int. Line 0x15
Int. Pin 0x02
PCI capability
Caps class Vendor Dependant
Caps offset 0x50
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	86 80 38 3A 05 00 90 02 00 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	81 B8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 D4 82 
30	00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 02 00 00 
40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50	09 00 06 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description USB Controller (UHCI)
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 26 (0x1A), function 2 (0x02)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x3A39
Revision ID 0x00
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x03
BaseClass 0x0C
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 4 (port)	0x0000BC00
Subvendor ID 0x1043
Subsystem ID 0x82D4
Int. Line 0x12
Int. Pin 0x03
PCI capability
Caps class Vendor Dependant
Caps offset 0x50
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	86 80 39 3A 05 00 90 02 00 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	01 BC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 D4 82 
30	00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 00 00 
40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50	09 00 06 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description USB 2.0 Controller (EHCI)
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 26 (0x1A), function 7 (0x07)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x3A3C
Revision ID 0x00
PI 0x20
SubClass 0x03
BaseClass 0x0C
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 0 (memory)	0xFE8FFC00
Subvendor ID 0x1043
Subsystem ID 0x82D4
Int. Line 0x12
Int. Pin 0x03
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0x50
Caps version 1.1
PCI capability
Caps class Debug Port
Caps offset 0x58
PCI capability
Caps class Vendor Dependant
Caps offset 0x98
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	86 80 3C 3A 06 00 90 02 00 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
10	00 FC 8F FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 D4 82 
30	00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 00 00 
40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50	01 58 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 98 A0 20 00 00 00 00 
60	20 20 FF 01 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 20 00 C0 
70	00 00 CF 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 00 06 20 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 AA FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 86 85 40 00 86 0F 00 00 0A 13 02 20 

Description Multimedia device
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 27 (0x1B), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x3A3E
Revision ID 0x00
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x03
BaseClass 0x04
Cache Line 0x08
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 0 (memory)	0xFE8F8000
Subvendor ID 0x1043
Subsystem ID 0x82FE
Int. Line 0x16
Int. Pin 0x01
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0x50
Caps version 1.1
PCI capability
Caps class Message Signalled Interrupts
Caps offset 0x60
PCI capability
Caps class PCI Express
Caps offset 0x70
Device type Root Complex Integrated Endpoint Device
Port 0
Version 1.0
Link width 0x (max 0x)
Extended capabilities
Caps class Virtual Channel
Caps offset 0x100
Caps class Root Complex Link Declaration
Caps offset 0x130
Link Entries # 1
Port Number 15
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	86 80 3E 3A 06 00 10 00 00 00 03 04 08 00 00 00 
10	04 80 8F FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 FE 82 
30	00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 01 00 00 
40	01 00 00 07 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50	01 60 42 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	05 70 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	10 00 91 00 00 00 00 10 00 08 10 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 04 00 01 00 00 00 00 31 00 A3 02 00 00 00 00 
D0	61 00 A3 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 
100	02 00 01 13 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
110	00 00 00 00 01 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
120	80 00 00 81 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
130	05 00 01 00 00 01 00 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description PCI to PCI Bridge
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 28 (0x1C), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x3A40
Revision ID 0x00
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x04
BaseClass 0x06
Cache Line 0x08
Latency 0x00
Header 0x81
PCI header
Primary bus 0x00
Secondary bus 0x04
Int. Line 0x11
Int. Pin 0x01
PCI capability
Caps class PCI Express
Caps offset 0x40
Device type Root Port of PCI-E Root Complex
Port 1
Version 1.0
Physical slot #0
Presence detect no
Link width 0x (max 1x)
PCI capability
Caps class Message Signalled Interrupts
Caps offset 0x80
PCI capability
Caps class Subsystem Vendor
Caps offset 0x90
SubVendor ID 0x1043
SubSystem ID 0x82D4
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0xA0
Caps version 1.1
Extended capabilities
Caps class Virtual Channel
Caps offset 0x100
Caps class Root Complex Link Declaration
Caps offset 0x180
Link Entries # 1
Port Number 1
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	86 80 40 3A 06 01 10 00 00 00 04 06 08 00 81 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 04 00 F0 00 00 20 
20	F0 FF 00 00 F1 FD F1 FD 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
30	00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 02 00 
40	10 80 41 01 00 80 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 2C 11 01 
50	40 00 01 10 60 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	0D A0 00 00 43 10 D4 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 08 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 C7 00 06 07 08 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 
100	02 00 01 18 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
110	01 00 00 00 01 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
120	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
130	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description PCI to PCI Bridge
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 28 (0x1C), function 4 (0x04)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x3A48
Revision ID 0x00
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x04
BaseClass 0x06
Cache Line 0x08
Latency 0x00
Header 0x81
PCI header
Primary bus 0x00
Secondary bus 0x03
Int. Line 0x11
Int. Pin 0x01
PCI capability
Caps class PCI Express
Caps offset 0x40
Device type Root Port of PCI-E Root Complex
Port 5
Version 1.0
Physical slot #0
Presence detect yes
Link width 1x (max 1x)
PCI capability
Caps class Message Signalled Interrupts
Caps offset 0x80
PCI capability
Caps class Subsystem Vendor
Caps offset 0x90
SubVendor ID 0x1043
SubSystem ID 0x82D4
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0xA0
Caps version 1.1
Extended capabilities
Caps class Virtual Channel
Caps offset 0x100
Caps class Root Complex Link Declaration
Caps offset 0x180
Link Entries # 1
Port Number 5
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	86 80 48 3A 07 01 10 00 00 00 04 06 08 00 81 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 03 00 E0 E0 00 00 
20	B0 FE B0 FE F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
30	00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 02 00 
40	10 80 41 01 00 80 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 2C 11 05 
50	40 00 11 30 60 05 00 00 00 00 48 01 00 00 00 00 
60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	0D A0 00 00 43 10 D4 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 08 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 C7 00 06 07 08 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 
100	02 00 01 18 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
110	01 00 00 00 01 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
120	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
130	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description PCI to PCI Bridge
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 28 (0x1C), function 5 (0x05)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x3A4A
Revision ID 0x00
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x04
BaseClass 0x06
Cache Line 0x08
Latency 0x00
Header 0x81
PCI header
Primary bus 0x00
Secondary bus 0x02
Int. Line 0x10
Int. Pin 0x02
PCI capability
Caps class PCI Express
Caps offset 0x40
Device type Root Port of PCI-E Root Complex
Port 6
Version 1.0
Physical slot #0
Presence detect yes
Link width 1x (max 1x)
PCI capability
Caps class Message Signalled Interrupts
Caps offset 0x80
PCI capability
Caps class Subsystem Vendor
Caps offset 0x90
SubVendor ID 0x1043
SubSystem ID 0x82D4
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0xA0
Caps version 1.1
Extended capabilities
Caps class Virtual Channel
Caps offset 0x100
Caps class Root Complex Link Declaration
Caps offset 0x180
Link Entries # 1
Port Number 6
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	86 80 4A 3A 07 01 10 00 00 00 04 06 08 00 81 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 00 D0 D0 00 00 
20	A0 FE A0 FE F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
30	00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 02 02 00 
40	10 80 41 01 00 80 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 2C 11 06 
50	40 00 11 30 60 05 00 00 00 00 48 01 00 00 00 00 
60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	0D A0 00 00 43 10 D4 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 08 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 C7 00 06 07 08 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 
100	02 00 01 18 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
110	01 00 00 00 01 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
120	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
130	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description USB Controller (UHCI)
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 29 (0x1D), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x3A34
Revision ID 0x00
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x03
BaseClass 0x0C
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Address 4 (port)	0x0000B080
Subvendor ID 0x1043
Subsystem ID 0x82D4
Int. Line 0x17
Int. Pin 0x01
PCI capability
Caps class Vendor Dependant
Caps offset 0x50
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	86 80 34 3A 05 00 90 02 00 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	81 B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 D4 82 
30	00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 00 00 
40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50	09 00 06 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description USB Controller (UHCI)
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 29 (0x1D), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x3A35
Revision ID 0x00
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x03
BaseClass 0x0C
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 4 (port)	0x0000B400
Subvendor ID 0x1043
Subsystem ID 0x82D4
Int. Line 0x13
Int. Pin 0x02
PCI capability
Caps class Vendor Dependant
Caps offset 0x50
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	86 80 35 3A 05 00 90 02 00 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	01 B4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 D4 82 
30	00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50	09 00 06 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description USB Controller (UHCI)
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 29 (0x1D), function 2 (0x02)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x3A36
Revision ID 0x00
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x03
BaseClass 0x0C
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 4 (port)	0x0000B480
Subvendor ID 0x1043
Subsystem ID 0x82D4
Int. Line 0x12
Int. Pin 0x03
PCI capability
Caps class Vendor Dependant
Caps offset 0x50
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	86 80 36 3A 05 00 90 02 00 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	81 B4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 D4 82 
30	00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 00 00 
40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50	09 00 06 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description USB 2.0 Controller (EHCI)
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 29 (0x1D), function 7 (0x07)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x3A3A
Revision ID 0x00
PI 0x20
SubClass 0x03
BaseClass 0x0C
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 0 (memory)	0xFE8FF800
Subvendor ID 0x1043
Subsystem ID 0x82D4
Int. Line 0x17
Int. Pin 0x01
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0x50
Caps version 1.1
PCI capability
Caps class Debug Port
Caps offset 0x58
PCI capability
Caps class Vendor Dependant
Caps offset 0x98
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	86 80 3A 3A 06 00 90 02 00 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
10	00 F8 8F FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 D4 82 
30	00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 00 00 
40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50	01 58 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 98 A0 20 00 00 00 00 
60	20 20 FF 01 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 20 00 C0 
70	00 00 DF 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 00 06 20 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 AA FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 86 85 40 00 86 0F 00 00 0A 13 02 20 

Description PCI to PCI Bridge
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 30 (0x1E), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x244E
Revision ID 0x90
PI 0x01
SubClass 0x04
BaseClass 0x06
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x01
PCI header
Primary bus 0x00
Secondary bus 0x05
Int. Line 0xFF
Int. Pin 0x00
PCI capability
Caps class Subsystem Vendor
Caps offset 0x50
SubVendor ID 0x1043
SubSystem ID 0x82D4
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	86 80 4E 24 07 01 10 00 90 01 04 06 00 00 01 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 05 20 F0 00 80 22 
20	F0 FF 00 00 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
30	00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 02 00 
40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 00 00 
50	0D 00 00 00 43 10 D4 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description PCI to ISA Bridge
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 31 (0x1F), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x3A18
Revision ID 0x00
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x01
BaseClass 0x06
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Subvendor ID 0x1043
Subsystem ID 0x82D4
Int. Line 0x00
Int. Pin 0x00
PCI capability
Caps class Vendor Dependant
Caps offset 0xE0
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	86 80 18 3A 07 00 10 02 00 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 D4 82 
30	00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40	01 08 00 00 80 00 00 00 01 05 00 00 10 00 00 00 
50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	8A 8B 8F 85 D0 00 00 00 80 8E 83 87 F8 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 0F 14 95 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	A0 06 00 00 39 02 01 00 13 1C 0A 24 00 03 00 00 
B0	00 00 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	33 22 11 00 67 45 00 00 C0 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	09 00 0C 10 21 00 24 02 E4 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	01 C0 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 86 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description Serial ATA Controller
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 31 (0x1F), function 2 (0x02)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x3A22
Revision ID 0x00
PI 0x01
SubClass 0x06
BaseClass 0x01
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 0 (port)	0x0000AC00
Address 1 (port)	0x0000A880
Address 2 (port)	0x0000A800
Address 3 (port)	0x0000A480
Address 4 (port)	0x0000A400
Address 5 (memory)	0xFE8FE800
Subvendor ID 0x1043
Subsystem ID 0x82D4
Int. Line 0x13
Int. Pin 0x02
PCI capability
Caps class Message Signalled Interrupts
Caps offset 0x80
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0x70
Caps version 1.2
PCI capability
Caps class 0x12
Caps offset 0xA8
PCI capability
Caps class Vendor Dependant
Caps offset 0xB0
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	86 80 22 3A 07 00 B0 02 00 01 06 01 00 00 00 00 
10	01 AC 00 00 81 A8 00 00 01 A8 00 00 81 A4 00 00 
20	01 A4 00 00 00 E8 8F FE 00 00 00 00 43 10 D4 82 
30	00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
40	00 80 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	01 A8 03 40 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	05 70 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	60 00 3F 83 93 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 B0 10 00 48 00 00 00 
B0	09 00 06 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description SMBus Controller
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 31 (0x1F), function 3 (0x03)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x3A30
Revision ID 0x00
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x05
BaseClass 0x0C
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 0 (memory)	0xFE8FF400
Address 4 (port)	0x00000400
Subvendor ID 0x1043
Subsystem ID 0x82D4
Int. Line 0x0F
Int. Pin 0x03
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	86 80 30 3A 03 00 80 02 00 00 05 0C 00 00 00 00 
10	04 F4 8F FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	01 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 D4 82 
30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0F 03 00 00 
40	01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	03 04 04 00 00 00 08 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description VGA Controller
Location bus 1 (0x01), device 0 (0x00), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x1002
Model ID 0x9442
Revision ID 0x00
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x00
BaseClass 0x03
Cache Line 0x08
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Address 0 (memory)	0xD0000000
Address 2 (memory)	0xFE9E0000
Address 4 (port)	0x0000C000
Subvendor ID 0x174B
Subsystem ID 0xE104
Int. Line 0x00
Int. Pin 0x01
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0x50
Caps version 1.2
PCI capability
Caps class PCI Express
Caps offset 0x58
Device type Legacy PCI-E Endpoint Device
Port 0
Version 2.0
Link width 16x (max 16x)
PCI capability
Caps class Message Signalled Interrupts
Caps offset 0xA0
Extended capabilities
Caps class Vendor Specific
Caps offset 0x100
Vendor ID 1
Size 16
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	02 10 42 94 07 04 10 00 00 00 00 03 08 00 80 00 
10	0C 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 04 00 9E FE 00 00 00 00 
20	01 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4B 17 04 E1 
30	00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 
40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4B 17 04 E1 
50	01 58 03 06 00 00 00 00 10 A0 12 00 A0 8F 2C 01 
60	10 09 00 00 02 0D 00 00 40 00 02 11 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	05 00 81 00 0C 30 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 B0 49 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
100	0B 00 01 00 01 00 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
110	02 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
120	01 00 00 00 FF 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
130	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description Multimedia device
Location bus 1 (0x01), device 0 (0x00), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x1002
Model ID 0xAA30
Revision ID 0x00
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x03
BaseClass 0x04
Cache Line 0x08
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Address 0 (memory)	0xFE9FC000
Subvendor ID 0x174B
Subsystem ID 0xAA30
Int. Line 0x11
Int. Pin 0x02
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0x50
Caps version 1.2
PCI capability
Caps class PCI Express
Caps offset 0x58
Device type Legacy PCI-E Endpoint Device
Port 0
Version 2.0
Link width 16x (max 16x)
PCI capability
Caps class Message Signalled Interrupts
Caps offset 0xA0
Extended capabilities
Caps class Vendor Specific
Caps offset 0x100
Vendor ID 1
Size 16
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	02 10 30 AA 06 00 10 00 00 00 03 04 08 00 80 00 
10	04 C0 9F FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4B 17 30 AA 
30	00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 02 00 00 
40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4B 17 30 AA 
50	01 58 03 06 00 00 00 00 10 A0 12 00 A0 8F 2C 01 
60	10 09 00 00 02 0D 00 00 00 00 02 11 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	05 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
100	0B 00 01 00 01 00 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
110	02 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
120	01 00 00 00 FF 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
130	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description Ethernet Controller
Location bus 2 (0x02), device 0 (0x00), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x1969
Model ID 0x1026
Revision ID 0xB0
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x00
BaseClass 0x02
Cache Line 0x08
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 0 (memory)	0xFEAC0000
Address 2 (port)	0x0000DC00
Subvendor ID 0x1043
Subsystem ID 0x8304
Int. Line 0x11
Int. Pin 0x01
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0x40
Caps version 1.1
PCI capability
Caps class Message Signalled Interrupts
Caps offset 0x48
PCI capability
Caps class PCI Express
Caps offset 0x58
Device type PCI-E Endpoint Device
Port 0
Version 1.0
Link width 1x (max 1x)
Extended capabilities
Caps class Advanced Error Reporting
Caps offset 0x100
Caps class Device Serial Number
Caps offset 0x180
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	69 19 26 10 07 00 10 00 B0 00 00 02 08 00 00 00 
10	04 00 AC FE 00 00 00 00 01 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 04 83 
30	00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 00 00 
40	01 48 02 C0 00 00 00 00 05 58 80 00 00 00 00 00 
50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 01 00 85 7F 28 00 
60	00 20 1A 00 11 F4 03 00 00 00 11 10 03 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 69 19 26 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
100	01 00 01 18 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 11 20 06 00 
110	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 B4 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
120	03 04 00 00 00 C0 AB FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
130	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description IDE Controller
Location bus 3 (0x03), device 0 (0x00), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x11AB
Model ID 0x6101
Revision ID 0xB2
PI 0x8F
SubClass 0x01
BaseClass 0x01
Cache Line 0x08
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 0 (port)	0x0000EC00
Address 1 (port)	0x0000E880
Address 2 (port)	0x0000E800
Address 3 (port)	0x0000E480
Address 4 (port)	0x0000E400
Address 5 (memory)	0xFEBFFC00
Subvendor ID 0x1043
Subsystem ID 0x82E0
Int. Line 0x10
Int. Pin 0x01
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0x48
Caps version 1.1
PCI capability
Caps class Message Signalled Interrupts
Caps offset 0x50
PCI capability
Caps class PCI Express
Caps offset 0xE0
Device type Legacy PCI-E Endpoint Device
Port 0
Version 1.0
Link width 1x (max 1x)
Extended capabilities
Caps class Advanced Error Reporting
Caps offset 0x100
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	AB 11 01 61 07 00 10 00 B2 8F 01 01 08 00 00 00 
10	01 EC 00 00 81 E8 00 00 01 E8 00 00 81 E4 00 00 
20	01 E4 00 00 00 FC BF FE 00 00 00 00 43 10 E0 82 
30	00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
40	24 C9 C0 00 1F 80 00 00 01 50 02 5A 00 20 00 13 
50	05 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	50 C4 21 40 B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	10 00 11 00 C0 0F 0C 00 00 24 08 00 11 A4 03 00 
F0	00 00 11 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
100	01 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 20 06 00 
110	01 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 1F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
120	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
130	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


DMI
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

DMI BIOS 
vendor American Megatrends Inc.
version 1001
date 03/12/2009

DMI System Information 
manufacturer System manufacturer
product P5QL PRO
version System Version
serial System Serial Number
UUID {B05DD380-7B6A-11DE-A0C8-002618885FFB}

DMI Baseboard 
vendor ASUSTeK Computer INC.
model P5QL PRO
revision Rev 1.xx
serial 100985470004430

DMI System Enclosure 
manufacturer Chassis Manufacture
chassis type Desktop
chassis serial Chassis Serial Number

DMI Processor 
manufacturer Intel
model Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7400 @ 2.80GHz
clock speed 2800.0 MHz
FSB speed 267.0 MHz
multiplier 10.5x

DMI Port Connector 
designation PS/2 Keyboard (internal)
designation PS/2 Keyboard (external)
port type Keyboard Port
connector PS/2

DMI Port Connector 
designation PS/2 Mouse (internal)
designation PS/2 Mouse (external)
port type Mouse Port
connector PS/2

DMI Port Connector 
designation USB12 (internal)
designation USB12 (external)
port type USB
connector Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector 
designation USB34 (internal)
designation USB34 (external)
port type USB
connector Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector 
designation USB56 (internal)
designation USB56 (external)
port type USB
connector Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector 
designation GbE LAN (internal)
designation GbE LAN (external)
port type Network Port
connector RJ-45

DMI Port Connector 
designation COM 1 (internal)
designation COM 1 (external)
port type Serial Port 16550A
connector DB-9 male

DMI Port Connector 
designation SPDIF_OUT (internal)
designation SPDIF_OUT (external)
port type Audio Port
connector On Board Sound Input From CD-ROM

DMI Port Connector 
designation SPDIF_O1 (internal)
designation SPDIF_O1 (external)
port type Audio Port
connector On Board Sound Input From CD-ROM

DMI Port Connector 
designation Audio_Line In (internal)
designation Audio_Line In (external)
port type Audio Port
connector Mini Jack (headphones)

DMI Port Connector 
designation Audio_Line Out (internal)
designation Audio_Line Out (external)
port type Audio Port
connector Mini Jack (headphones)

DMI Port Connector 
designation Audio_Mic In (internal)
designation Audio_Mic In (external)
port type Audio Port
connector Mini Jack (headphones)

DMI Port Connector 
designation Audio_Center/LFE (internal)
designation Audio_Center/LFE (external)
port type Audio Port
connector Mini Jack (headphones)

DMI Port Connector 
designation Audio_Surround OUT (internal)
designation Audio_Surround OUT (external)
port type Audio Port
connector Mini Jack (headphones)

DMI Port Connector 
designation Audio_Surround Back (internal)
designation Audio_Surround Back (external)
port type Audio Port
connector Mini Jack (headphones)

DMI Port Connector 
designation SATA1 (internal)

DMI Port Connector 
designation SATA2 (internal)

DMI Port Connector 
designation SATA3 (internal)

DMI Port Connector 
designation SATA4 (internal)

DMI Port Connector 
designation SATA5 (internal)

DMI Port Connector 
designation SATA6 (internal)

DMI Port Connector 
designation PRI_EIDE (internal)

DMI Port Connector 
designation USB78 (internal)
port type USB
connector Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector 
designation USB910 (internal)
port type USB
connector Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector 
designation USB1112 (internal)
port type USB
connector Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector 
designation FLOPPY (internal)
connector On Board Floppy

DMI Port Connector 
designation CD (internal)
port type Audio Port
connector On Board Sound Input From CD-ROM

DMI Port Connector 
designation AAFP (internal)
port type Audio Port
connector Mini Jack (headphones)

DMI Port Connector 
designation CPU_FAN (internal)

DMI Port Connector 
designation PWR_FAN (internal)

DMI Port Connector 
designation CHA_FAN (internal)

DMI Extension Slot 
designation PCIEX16
type A5
width 32 bits
populated yes

DMI Extension Slot 
designation PCIEX1_1
type A5
width 64 bits
populated yes

DMI Extension Slot 
designation PCIEX1_2
type A5
width 32 bits
populated no

DMI Extension Slot 
designation PCI_1
type PCI
width 32 bits
populated no

DMI Extension Slot 
designation PCI_2
type PCI
width 32 bits
populated no

DMI Extension Slot 
designation PCI_3
type PCI
width 32 bits
populated no

DMI OEM Strings 
string[0] 002618885FFB
string[1] To Be Filled By O.E.M.
string[2] To Be Filled By O.E.M.
string[3] To Be Filled By O.E.M.

DMI Physical Memory Array 
location Motherboard
usage System Memory
correction None
max capacity 16384 MBytes
max# of devices 4

DMI Memory Device 
designation DIMM0
format DIMM
type DDR
total width 64 bits
data width 64 bits
size 2048 MBytes

DMI Memory Device 
designation DIMM1
format DIMM
type unknown

DMI Memory Device 
designation DIMM2
format DIMM
type DDR
total width 64 bits
data width 64 bits
size 2048 MBytes

DMI Memory Device 
designation DIMM3
format DIMM
type unknown


Graphics
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of adapters 1

Graphic APIs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

API ATI I/O
API ADL SDK

Display Adapters
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Display adapter 0	
Name Radeon HD 4850
Codename RV770
Technology 55 nm
Memory size 1024 MB
Memory bus width	256 bits
GPU ref clock 66000
PCI device bus 1 (0x1), device 0 (0x0), function 0 (0x0)
Vendor ID 0x1002 (0x174B)
Model ID 0x9442 (0xE104)
Performance Level	0


Software
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Windows Version Microsoft Windows Vista (6.0) Home Premium Edition Service Pack 2 (Build 6002) 
DirectX Version 11.0

ACPI
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If that voltage reading of 11.6v is correct the best thing you could do is put a quality power supply in it.

As stated if it's a OEM PC you can't overclock it the settings are not there.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

OEM computers do not stand up well to the stresses of overclocking so the manufacturer does not include these settings in the BIOS. This protects you from failures and them from the resulting warranty claims. Attempting to circumvent this is not wise.


----------

